# Magic Marker 2016



## Magic Marker Minis (Feb 5, 2016)

I'll have to get pictures tomorrow.

We know for sure we have two mares pregnant. Have felt and seen movement.

First up is Feather (black tobiano splash) bred to Wildfire (dun/buckskin tobiano). Feather had a buckskin splash colt last year. She is 330 days on April 5.

Second mare due is Design (black tobiano splash medicine hat) bred to Casper (cremello). She lost her colt last year to a bad delivery-one back leg forward). Saved the mare but lost the colt. She is 330 days on April 22.

The only other mare that could be pregnant is Rain (black) bred to Casper. She was bred for a April baby along with all other mares (8 total). She came back in heat in October, so re bred her. She won't be due until Sept. She had the sorrel pinto filly last year.

To top it off, we will be close to moving back to MO around April. Things are going to be crazy.

The five other mares, I feel, did not take and are open. Could be surprised but not likely.

Will get pics of Feather and Design, also current pics of 2016 babies.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Feb 6, 2016)

Here's pictures of the three babies from last year.

Zazzy is my future show horse and may stay a stud. He is full of tick and vinegar. He's going threw a biting phase right now. Have to keep an eye on him. He also is showing some interest in the girls.

Gumby Bear is our little love bug. He's always talking to you and loves to follow you around. You can even get him to lay in your lap. He will be gelded as soon as he drops. He has bad confirmation.

Reba is a mama's girl, but will run with the boys. Her contracted tendons came back, so doesn't move the smoothest. She will not be shown. I'll breed her when she turns four.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Feb 6, 2016)

Here's the two girls that are due in April. Feather is first and then Design. No private or milk bar shots because its still early.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 7, 2016)

Wow the babies have certainly grown up , they look great






Glad to hear design is pregnant again this year and will be sending a few extra good thoughts her way for the safe arrival of her little one


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Mar 6, 2016)

Here's a update on Feather and Design.

Feather is 300 days and as wide as tall. She has a little filling in her milk bar, otherwise no real changes. She had her first colt at 350 days, so will see.

Design, on the other hand, has had more changes. Her first colt was at 354 days. Her second colt was at 328 days. She surprised us by going from no bag to delivery in 22 days. We are keeping a closer waych on her. Her tailhead is more raised and has had some filling in her milk bar. She is at 283 days.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Mar 6, 2016)

Thanks, it was very windy here, for the compliments. Also taking pictures with a phone.

Castle Rock, Feather is starting to look like the two mares you have posted several times.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Mar 13, 2016)

It's been a week and have had big changes in Feather. Design is slowly progressing, but she is only at 290.

Feather is 307 days today and huge. She is crappier this year. She has done some major shopping and her tailhead is a more raised. In the mornings her vulva looks normal, but in afternoon it is puffy and bulging.

Design is at 290 and has done a little shopping. Otherwise no major changes.

Both mares are shedding like crazy.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Mar 15, 2016)

Decided to take another milk bar shot to compare. Last picture was Sunday and this picture is from today. I think she is espress shopping. She is at 309 days.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Mar 15, 2016)

Forgot to mention, she has a lot of edema right in front of her bag area. Just a matter of it going back to bag. Have no liquid in bag.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Mar 20, 2016)

Another week has gone by and both mares are racing to a close finish.

Feather is at 314 days and close. She is crabbier than last year.

Design is at 296 and trucking forward.

On another note, we had our Nigerian dairy goats for sale. Two ladies came out to buy one and fell in love with Gumby Bear. Kari went ahead and let them buy him. They have experience with miniatures and have no plans to breed him. He is a companion to anpther older mini. They texted us last night and said both minis where getting along great. It was a hard decision because he was so special, but know he will have a forever, loving home.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Mar 21, 2016)

Mares looking well


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 21, 2016)

Looking good


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Mar 25, 2016)

Thought I would give you a comparison of Feathers bag from yesterday to today. Was able to get a little fluid out last night, none today so far. She is one miserable and crabby girl.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Mar 26, 2016)

Around 11:30 pm Feather had a refined bay pinto filly. Text book delivery. Will get pics in the morning, once she has had time to unfold.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Mar 26, 2016)

Here she is! A little weak in the fetlocks, but they should strengthen in a few days. She is a tiny, feisty, and talkative little girl. No blue eyes like her half brother. Measured her cannons and says 5", but we will give her a few days to straighten out and check again. Name is MMM WF ????.


----------



## lovemylilbit (Mar 26, 2016)

She is Beautiful


----------



## Ellesan (Mar 26, 2016)

So cute!! Congrats!


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Mar 27, 2016)

Awww her face is beautiful. Well done momma!!


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Mar 27, 2016)

Design is at 307 days and still chugging along. We will see if the new baby causes her to progress faster. Except for the night the filly was born she has shown no interest in the new addition. Can't say the same for everyone else. Will get more picks of baby this afternoon.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Mar 28, 2016)

Here's more pictures of the new filly. Still have not figured her name out. Know the first part is MMM WF Fancy ???. Trying for Native American theme. She has 6" cannons. Still is weak in back legs and sits back on her fetlocks. There has been quite a bit of improvement since birth.


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 28, 2016)

She's a cutie! Congrats.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 28, 2016)

Congratulations MMM




Shes adorable , cant wait to hear what name you decide on


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Apr 3, 2016)

Introducing MMM WF Spirit Dancer, barn name Dancer. She is 9 days today. She has been moved to a bigger paddock, so has more room to work on back legs. We are a little concerned because her heel bulbs are a little red. We have read that we can glue tongue depressers on bottom of hoof, to help keep her from standing back on he els. She has improved since birth, just slowly.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Apr 3, 2016)

Design is 310 days today and slowly heading for the home stretch. Other than bag filling more, not much other changes.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Apr 3, 2016)

I just noticed the picture from behind. Her stomach doesn't stick out that far. She was positioned weird when Kari took the picture. She didn't retake it. She had one hind leg pulled out instead of under her like it should.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Apr 10, 2016)

Design is 317 days today. She's driven me nuts. Thought she would go three nights ago but it started raining, so changed her mind. This morning her bag is rock hard and can easily express amber/clear sticky fluid. Its windy, cool, and cloudy today. Expecting scattered thunderstorms most of this afternoon into tomorrow morning. Actually hope she waits, but if not, we bring her in the house. Cats will love that.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Apr 10, 2016)

Sorry for the bad vulva shot. Kari's not feeling well so was trying to hurry. The cool weather also has Design tightening up. She has been puffier and more elongated than this pick for the last three days.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Apr 10, 2016)

We noticed this year one of open mares started chasing Feather around about a week prior to her foaling. The mare started doing this to Design about five days ago. This is unusual because Design is higher ranked than this mare, but Design kept moving away from her. We ended putting Design with Feather and Dancer, so she doesn't get stressed or hurt. They are getting along fine.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Apr 17, 2016)

324 days and still very pregnant. Easily express clear, to cloudy fluid from nipples. The nipples are full and if you barely squeeze, fluid pours out. Baby is still sitting sideways. She looks so miserable.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Apr 17, 2016)

Here's some pictures od Dancer, 3 weeks old. We turn her and her dam out with the main herd during the day. Everyone is getting along. Her half sister (same sire) from last year lives following her around. Also have a refined 29" mare (palomino pinto) that has given herself the honor of babysitter. She stays with Dancer and follows her all over. Dancer loves to be scratched and is very independent. Wanders all over with her honorary babysitter.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 17, 2016)

She gorgeous , I love her markings


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Apr 21, 2016)

328 days and oh so lucky! We have a buckskin splash colt with blue eyes. 7" cannons and twi hind socks.

I've been sleeping in the car since we don't have a barn. Car is not as comfortable as the truck. Trucks broke down and not parked near the foaling stalls. Phone alarm went off at 3 am and no baby. After that, I couldn't sleep (not for lack of trying). Design was acting the same the whole time I was awake. Finally drifted off between 5-6 am. Got woke up at 6:30 by another mare dragging around our manure sled. Got the string caught on her neck. Looked at Design while putting shoes on. There under her neck was a little blue eyed face. Baby was up and looking for milk bar. Still damp, so missed the birth by half hour at most.

The lucky part is when I picked up the already expelled afterbirth it was attached to the sac. Thankfully the baby was able to break through the sac.

He is a fiesty one. Already trying to run and buck. Baby has nursed and pooped.

Kari has two names picked out, but not sure which. It's either going to be MMM Dreams Desert Star or MMM Dreams Ready to Rumble. Which do you like?


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Apr 21, 2016)

I'm mistaken, the cannons are 6". Not 7". Still a boy, checked that twice.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 21, 2016)

He is a ripper MMM , I agree I love "ready to rumble" , Congratulations


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Apr 23, 2016)

Omg he is perfect!!!


----------



## Debbie Roberts (Apr 23, 2016)

What a beautiful baby, I like Ready to Rumble..........Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Apr 23, 2016)

Here's unfolded pictures of Ready to Rumble, barn name Dusty. He's going to be a handful.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Apr 23, 2016)

Yeah he's not sure he likes to be touched. He puts his ears back and even trys to bite you. Hopefully his personality turns more to his sire, than his dam. She can be standoffish and not want to be messed with. His sire will follow you around and beg for attention, unless girls are around. I'm glad Dancer is like her mom, a lover and attention getter.


----------



## Debbie Roberts (Apr 23, 2016)

He is just a doll, Thanks for sharing the pictures!


----------



## Debby - LB (Apr 25, 2016)

Thank you for participating by sharing your mare's Feather and Design foaling journey! Congratulations on your new Filly and colt!!




Please remember to add their photos to our yearly "new foal announcement" thread on the main forum, and also here on the pinned thread entitled "foals born with the help of this board".
New and updated photos and questions go on the main Miniature Horse Forum, there is also a pinned topic in this forum for updated photos of foals - everyone loves to see new foal announcements and updated foal photos!!
Thank you again and we hope to see your Mares here again next year!!




I will move this foaling journal into the yearly foaling journal archives forum after a few days of Congratulations!!

If you would like this thread moved to the foaling forum archives to keep for reference please let me know.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Apr 25, 2016)

Please put this in the archives, as I use them as references the following year.

I've already posted in 2016 foals above and on main forum.

For further pictures of 2016 babies, where do I post?


----------



## Debby - LB (Apr 25, 2016)

OK sure will. I thought members would like threads like this referenced all in one place so I'm glad to hear you use it. Also thank you for posting on the yearly foal count threads.

*new foal photos and updated foal photos can be posted on the main forum*...they've always been allowed there. Everyone loves to see the new foals and watch them as they grow!

also can be added to the photo/video gallery forum.. unless it's informational or to ask a question then those go on the main forum for best exposure.

There is also a thread on this forum to add photos as the foals grow and change, like next year add these on there so everyone can see how they have matured.


----------

